# Writing to file from HTML form



## ITIM (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi all,

does anybody know how to send the data recieved in a HTML form to a file?

Thanks.


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

In which language, PHP?


----------



## ITIM (Mar 29, 2005)

I was hoping to do it in just HTML. I thought there might be something like the mailto command that would write the information to a file instead of e-mailing it.


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nop, HTML can't do that. You'll have to use some server-side language like PHP or ASP.


----------

